# Amazon frogbit on the decline



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

I got some amazon frogbit (_Limnobium laevigatum_) at a club auction back in October. I put portions into a tanks with just over 2 watts of T8 lighting (basically, I have 5, 5.5 gallon tanks on a rack with a T8 shoplight over it), and some in a 15 gallon tank with about 2.6 wpg of T12 lighting. The 5.5s are bare bottom with large wads of najas (guppy grass). The 15 has a couple of big anubias and a little najas. I don't add any fertilizers or anything, but the tanks are pretty heavily fed.

The frogbit did well at first, sending out new plantlets and roots. The plants now seem to be on the decline however. The roots have pretty much gone, and much of the original plant mass is gone. I can't normally measure any nitrates in these tanks (I guess the najas does a good job) so I suspect this may be the problem. Any other guesses?


----------

